# 1974 GTO exhaust manifold



## raregto (Jun 14, 2012)

Question regarding 1974 GTO exhaust manifold. My current manifold leak and was going to purchase a set form AMES. 70-81 D-PORT EXH MANIFOLDS W\ OS 2.5" COLLECTOR PR (RE)

Is this an equivalent replacement?

Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Ought to be --- take a good look at yours and count the number of bolts you have actually mounting them to the head. There were some differences there...

Bear


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

match outlet location with new manifolds. X body is usually different than A body location.


----------

